# 72 yr old Bodybuilder



## ASHOP (Feb 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUvjXQHt6QQ


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 4, 2009)

ALIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUvjXQHt6QQ



Awesome!


----------

